

Three Simple Ways to Verify If Team is Self-Organizing - ma4ti4
http://www.dzone.com/links/three_simple_ways_to_verify_if_team_is_selforgani.html
Agile methodologies are tailored for cross-functional and self-organizing teams. In this post you will find 3 simple ways to verify if your team is self-organizing.
======
wccrawford
[http://marekblotny.com/2010/08/three-simple-ways-to-
verify-i...](http://marekblotny.com/2010/08/three-simple-ways-to-verify-if-
team-is-self-organizing/)

Direct link, instead of hitting some link-aggregator first.

